# Shedding advice



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Bailey has a thick,wavy coat and has always shed a little hair...

This last week he has shed quite alot, is this his adult hair coming through or will this be a seasonal thing...

The good thing is he hasn't had many matts apart from his paw area x


----------

